# ANKARA | Togo Towers | 32 fl x 2 | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Togo Towers*
*Ankara, Turkey*



*Winning Proposal*

http://togokuleleri.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl x 2 

























































*Proposal 2*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 35 fl, 30 fl & 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Orcun Köken


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by tzkprn:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Trend_is_Friend:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Trend_is_Friend:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Trend_is_Friend:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Trend_is_Friend:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by RickSanchez:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:









Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by cancan-izmir:









Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------

